# Frage zu Dimension E520 Viiv Core Duo E6300 1.86GHz (1066MHz) 2MB



## melo82 (25. Dezember 2006)

Hi , 
erstmal muss ich kurz sagen ich hab ( fast ) *null*ahnung von pcs....deswegen frag ich euch auch und wäre auch dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet   . Hab zu weihnachten einen neuen rechner bekommen nur ich bin mir irgendwie sehr unsicher ob der gut genug ist ? Also hier erstmal alle daten : 

210-16846 Dimension E520 Viiv Core Duo E6300 1.86GHz (1066MHz) 2MB 
200-42569 LIST - Dimension E520 *Professional* (D12E07) 
236-10249 Gratis Speicher-Upgrade auf 2048 MB/533Mhz (+1024MB/533Mhz) 
340-13514 MS Logo Label for Vista Capable 
340-13960 Dimension E520 Resource CD 
340-13967 German - E520 System Docs (EUR power cord) 
370-11956 2048MB Dual Channel DDR2 533MHz (4x512) Memory 
385-10441 Internal 13-in-1 Media Card Reader 
400-12921 500GB (2x250GB) 7200rpm SATA Hard Drive - Dual HDD Config - No Raid 
429-11154 Sonic Software for DVD/RW+R (No Media) 
429-11368 DVD 5.1 Power Software (no media) 
429-12293 16x max. DVD+/-RW & 16x DVD 
480-10940 No Monitor
490-10583 256MB ATI Radeon X1300 Pro (1xDVI, 1xVGA, 1xS-Video) 
510-10163 Integrated Audio with Dolby Digital 7.1 capability 
506-10000 Integrated Analogue TV tuner PCI card and Dell MCE remote control 
520-10217 Konfiguration enthält keine Lautsprecher 
530-10949 Konfiguration ohne Modem
570-10088 Maus Pad mit Dell Logo 
570-10278 Dell 2 Button USB Scroll Optical Mouse 
580-12118 German (QWERTZ) - Dell Quietkey USB Black Kybd 
616-10083 No Vista Upgrade 
619-10836 German - Genuine Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 including Media 
630-10932 MS Works 8 (OEM Version) -DOEM
Version inkl. CD Mit allen Basis-Tools für Ihren PC: Textverarbeitung,
Tabellenkalkulation, Datenbanken, Kalender, Adressbuch und E-Mail Tools

640-10377 T-Online German ISP combo & Tiscali Pan 
640-10398 Adobe Reader 7.0.8 - Deutsch


So und jetzt bin ich bissl verwirrt , es steht 1,86 ghz da , manche sagen irgendwie man kann des verdoppeln , manche nicht . Wenn ich jetzt ein Spiel hab des als Min
destanforderung 2 ghz oder so hat , kann ich des dann zocken oder kann ich des mit dem rechner überhaupt gut zocken ? Mir wurde gesagt der Rechner sei extrem gut zum spielen und auch allgeimein ...könnt ihr das nachvollziehen ! Naja also wäre auch über ne Antwort dankbar   ...
mfg


----------



## octo124 (25. Dezember 2006)

Na dann wollen wir mal helfen - wozu ist denn sonst das Forum *gg*:

Allgemein ist Dell für eine recht gute Qualität der Komponentenzusammenstellung (-auswahl) bekannt.
Es handelt sich um eine CPU, in der eigentlich 2 einzelne vereint sind.
Die E-Famile zeichnet sich durch ihre Energieverbrauchswerte aus = nur 65 W Verlustleistung gegenüber der D-Familie ( bis zu 95 W bei den Auswahl-CPU von Dell zu diesem PC ). Spart enorm Aufwendungen zur Kühlung und ärgert deinen Energieversorger *g*.
Leistungsmässig liegt der E6300 oberhalb der D-CPUs. Die Auswahl der Taktfrequenz ist irreführend.
Evt. lese hier im Artikel S. 87 ff : http://www.math.uni-wuppertal.de/~buhl/teach/exercises/NeuIT05/skript.pdf
Grobe Anhaltspunkte liefert auch die Chip-CPU-Index-Liste - ist um die Seite 94 in jedem Heft zu finden.

Also die Wahl der CPU ist i.O. - nun zu den anderen Komponenten. 
Lt. Dell bekommst du eine RAM-Verdopplung - hier feilsche evt.: Grund - du hast 4 RAM-Bänke, wären mit 4 x 512 Mb belegt und am Ende , je nach Anwendungen (böse Zungen sagen dass Vista + Videobearbeitung Standard 4 Gb werden sollen ) reicht es evt. später nicht. Alle z.Z. auf dem Markt befindlichen Progs kommen wunderbar klar mit 2 Gb ( Ausnahme einzelne Profianwendungen).
Änderung auf 2 x 1 Gb - Dual - Channel = hast dann 2 Bänke frei zur Aufrüstung.
Knackpunkt ist die Grafikkarte - hier was zu sagen, ohne konkret deine Zockerwünsche zu wissen, ist vermessen. Beste ist, du schaust auf den Websites deiner aktuellen Spiele nach, was die dort als optimal (nicht ausreichend) anraten und du bist wenigstens ca. 1 Jahr für Neuerscheinungen fit. Weiteres Prob in der Richtung (die dem Kauf teurer Karten entgegensteht), keiner weiss wann DirectX10 kommt und was dann an Games erscheint.
Analog-TV-Tuner sind veraltet - entweder DVB-T oder DVB-S oder digital C.

Tip: Wenn du nur allgemein an diesem PC schaffst = nicht die volle Leistung der CPU brauchst, gibt es ein herrliches Tool, um softwaremässig Deine CPU runterzutakten.
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_14806339.html
Achte auf aktuelle Version - bringt am Stromzähler eine Ersparnis von rund 30 W mit einem E6600 z.B..

Persönliche Erfahrungen - den E6600 hab ich nur beim Videorendern voll ausreizen können. Bin aber kein Zocker *g*.


----------

